# New Rayco rg 1645s



## kent550 (Jun 30, 2012)

Ordered it yesterday!
I'll be back with opinions later!
View attachment 243563


----------



## 352stumper (Jul 8, 2012)

I find it interesting that with the wider tires it has pushed the width of the machine to be 35.5 inches wide rather than 35 inches of the original 1645. I find it pretty tight to get a 35 inch wide machine through a 36 inch gate and now you only have 1/4 inch clearance on each side. Let me know how you find the machine.


----------



## kent550 (Aug 11, 2012)

*Finally arrived, I'll try her on monday!*


----------



## kent550 (Aug 13, 2012)

Tried it today.....WOW!


----------



## Bigstumps (Aug 13, 2012)

What is inside that chain guard going down to the cutter wheel??

Looks nice!


----------



## kent550 (Aug 14, 2012)

Bigstumps said:


> What is inside that chain guard going down to the cutter wheel??
> 
> Looks nice!



A thick chain that drains in gearoil.


----------



## Rookie1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Very nice Kent. I just put a new clutch on my friends 1631. Its almost a shame to have to dirty it. Thanks for sharing.:msp_smile:


----------



## racnruss (Aug 14, 2012)

*new rayco*

Nice machine. How is the visibility of what the wheel is doing?
Is it direct drive or hydrualic over belt/chain?

We have a rayco rg50 right now and actually like the swing out panel for visibility but we'd like something newer 4x4 and push blade.

Considering the Carlton 4012 and this Rayco 1645, what are your thoughts?


----------



## kent550 (Aug 15, 2012)

racnruss said:


> Nice machine. How is the visibility of what the wheel is doing?
> Is it direct drive or hydrualic over belt/chain?
> 
> We have a rayco rg50 right now and actually like the swing out panel for visibility but we'd like something newer 4x4 and push blade.
> ...



I had a 1635 before and the visibility is much better plus the power.
It has an universal joint that drives a thick chain.
In Sweden we mostly have raycos and vermeers and I think rayco sells more and more of theese machines.
I know that kubota 44 hp is one of the best small diesels so that is one reason that I bought this machine.
The other is the teeth + service from our dealer.


----------



## Mowingman (Aug 15, 2012)

I think both these machine are very good. I believe the best choice between these two is the Carlton. The Carlton can be set up with the really good remote control system they offer. The Carlton can be equiped with the Sandvic wheel, which is much better than the Rayco wheel with the super teeth. I am not sure about this Rayco machine, but historically, the ground travel speed on Rayco machine is VERY SLOW. The Carlton can move quickly from trailer to stump, or from stump to stump. Then will creep for actual cutting operations.
I would choose the Carlton , and in fact, I did buy a 4012 this last spring. I did not even consider the Rayco, but did also look at the Bandit of the same size. The Bandit machines are very solid.
Jeff



racnruss said:


> Nice machine. How is the visibility of what the wheel is doing?
> Is it direct drive or hydrualic over belt/chain?
> 
> We have a rayco rg50 right now and actually like the swing out panel for visibility but we'd like something newer 4x4 and push blade.
> ...


----------



## Bigstumps (Aug 15, 2012)

I own a Carlton and am happy with it. I am thinking of going bigger - SP7015TRX with the Kubota 66 - depends on Hurricane season.

This Rayco looks nice. It looks different than the US version - maybe just a newer model than I have seen. 

I think the Rayco has an electric clutch, a gearbox, than a chain??? Just seems like a lot of stuff to replace a belt and a couple bearings.


----------



## stumpy and lump (Sep 1, 2012)

*rayco1645*

how much u pay for 1645


----------



## kent550 (Sep 2, 2012)

It's not cheap in sweden, I paid 50 000 $.


----------



## stumpy and lump (Sep 2, 2012)

kent550 said:


> It's not cheap in sweden, I paid 50 000 $.



Thanks


----------



## kent550 (Sep 2, 2012)

stumpy and lump said:


> Thanks



Check "skurholmens trädgårdsservice" at youtube.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 2, 2012)

stumpy and lump said:


> Thanks



Swedish money or American 50,000?:msp_w00t:


----------



## kent550 (Sep 2, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Swedish money or American 50,000?:msp_w00t:



50 000 American $


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 2, 2012)

kent550 said:


> 50 000 American $



Wow den där er en lott av pengar!


----------



## kent550 (Sep 2, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Wow den där er en lott av pengar!



Japp!


----------



## bigstumpgrinder (Mar 28, 2014)

I bought a new Rayco 1645 last summer. It now has 170 hours on it. While not as fast as my Rayco RG90 it is a great machine for the money. I I demo'ed a Bandit 2045 and have owned a Vermeer 352 and a carlton 2700-4. This machine is the best of all of them. I run greenteeth on all of my stumpers. The command cut feature is nice on it making it easier to run than my RG90. I recommend buy the trailer designed to haul it as it makes for fast loading and unloading.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 28, 2014)

bigstumpgrinder said:


> I bought a new Rayco 1645 last summer. It now has 170 hours on it. While not as fast as my Rayco RG90 it is a great machine for the money. I I demo'ed a Bandit 2045 and have owned a Vermeer 352 and a carlton 2700-4. This machine is the best of all of them. I run greenteeth on all of my stumpers. The command cut feature is nice on it making it easier to run than my RG90. I recommend buy the trailer designed to haul it as it makes for fast loading and unloading.


I was working on a Rayco Super Junior today all new belts and bearings installed. Damn Those pulleys are hard to get in perfect alignment!


----------



## Kingwillie (Feb 27, 2022)

kent550 said:


> A thick chain that drains in gearoil.


Buddy of mine had the chain drive turned back into belt driven


----------

